

Key value stores in ruby - cnicolaou
http://www.engineyard.com/blog/2009/key-value-stores-in-ruby/

======
bjclark
I found this article to be interesting, however completely un-useful. No one
actually uses P-Store and I'm not sure why anyone would start?!? Why not just
use BerkleyDB? I believe it has ruby bindings.

~~~
silentbicycle
The biggest problem people have with BDB, to my understanding, is its
licensing. IIRC, it's free for non-commercial use, but otherwise you need to
negotiate a commercial license. It's also owned by Oracle now, and I haven't
ever seen any example prices. Having to suddenly negotiate with Oracle once
you get profitability makes some people uneasy.

(I don't really use Ruby, so I don't have any Ruby-specific alternatives to
suggest.)

